# Amplificador Turner 730 y modificado.



## edulav (Dic 25, 2010)

hola, saludos estoy en busca de diagrama del ampli turner 730,completo o solo etapa
amplificadora,encontre una en este foro pero falta la nomenclatura de algunos componentes
si alguno de ustedes la tiene estare muy agradecido.
feliz 2011


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

podes subir una foto del ampli indicando que te falta? o cual componente tenes duda?


----------



## edulav (Dic 26, 2010)

gracias por contestar,los datos correspondientes a q401,q402,q403,q404,q405,q406,q407,
q408,q409,d401.de todas formas me gustaria obtener el manual completo para sus ajustes 
proteccion, simetria, corriente,pulso ya que deben estar completamente fuera de sus valores
desde ya gracias


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

Conseguiste lo que buscabas? si no por favor pone fotos y seguro que te ayudamso a que funcione


----------



## Panzer2 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hola a todos! Desde hace muchos años escucho a varios amantes del Audio decir que el amplificador TURNER 730 es exelente y con sonido hermoso, pero, durante todos estos años de técnico jamás llegó uno a mis manos. Es así, que leyendo el hilo "Historia del Audio en Argentina", ví que han subido los diagramas, que estube analizando y tratando de actualizar. Es de hacer notar, que la codificación del cableado es medio confuso y sigo peleando con eso para interpretarlo. Igualmente, quería compartir con Uds. mi avance respecto a la etapa de potencia, la cual he modificado quitandole el circuito de protección a tiristor y ajustando valores de polarización para que funcione y poder disfrutarlo. El progreso es lento por que lo voy haciendo en ratos libres y no estoy canchero con la simulación de circuitos. El que quiera simularlo, bienvenido sea. Espero que les guste, ya que el diagrama está bien clarito y con todos los materiales indicados. La próxima labor sería encarar la parte de pre-amplificación del 730. 

Nota: Si bien usé la misma nomenclatura del original para que puedan comparar, recuerden que es un "730 modificado".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2012)

Te iba a hacer un comentario en el otro tema en que posteaste pero preferí no hacerlo para no "ensuciarlo". 
Si bien tu idea de reconstruir y modificar el Turner 730 es muy buena desde un punto de vista "histórico", en cuanto mirás el circuito te das cuenta que es un esquema verdaderamente antiguo y que se encuentra ampliamente superado por los amplis con entrada en modo diferencial. El principal problema de ese ampli es la gran sensibilidad al ripple de alimentación en la etapa de entrada, por lo que para suprimirla habría que usar una fuente de alimentación regulada.... tal como solía hacerse en esos años.
Por otra parte, con la disponibilidad actual de circuitos integrados de alta potencia, tipo TDA20XX, TDA729X, LM1875 y varios más, que los ponés y andan de una, con potencia similar o superior y plagados de protecciones y con una THD muuuy baja, a mi juicio, el único mérito de reconstruir esos modelos Turner sería escuchar en algo "100% vintage" como dicen por ahí.

La idea no es pincharte el globo, por que estaría muy bueno que logres hacer andar ese esquema, pero la performance que vas a lograr está muuuy lejos de que lograrías con un CI o un diseño discreto mas moderno y DEL MISMO COSTO o menos...


----------



## Panzer2 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hola ezavalla! Si, lo se. Hay muchos equipos superiores hoy en día, este no representa gastos xq uso material que anda por ahí en el taller y sobre todo es curiosidad arqueológica! 
Jamás me llegó uno de esos al taller en 30 años de service y como parte del hobby estaría bueno hacerlo como se hiso con el Sinclair30.
Este equipo formó parte de la historia de la industria nacional y tal vez, con materiales actuales, ande mejor. Imaginate que hay fanaticos de Audinac, Holimar, etc de la misma época y claman por su buena calidad que, comparados con los ampli con MosFet, hoy día son "batatas". Pero, al que le agarre la nostalgia... ahi lo tiene 
Gracias por tu comentario


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 25, 2012)

Hola.

Esperaré el pre-amplificador .

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jorgefer (Mar 25, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Esperaré el pre-amplificador .
> 
> ...



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/misc.php?do=showattachments&t=25112





Panzer2 dijo:


> Hola a todos! Desde hace muchos años escucho a varios amantes del Audio decir que el amplificador TURNER 730 es exelente y con sonido hermoso, pero, durante todos estos años de técnico jamás llegó uno a mis manos. Es así, que leyendo el hilo "Historia del Audio en Argentina", ví que han subido los diagramas, que estube analizando y tratando de actualizar. Es de hacer notar, que la codificación del cableado es medio confuso y sigo peleando con eso para interpretarlo. Igualmente, quería compartir con Uds. mi avance respecto a la etapa de potencia, la cual he modificado quitandole el circuito de protección a tiristor y ajustando valores de polarización para que funcione y poder disfrutarlo. El progreso es lento por que lo voy haciendo en ratos libres y no estoy canchero con la simulación de circuitos. El que quiera simularlo, bienvenido sea. Espero que les guste, ya que el diagrama está bien clarito y con todos los materiales indicados. La próxima labor sería encarar la parte de pre-amplificación del 730.
> 
> Nota: Si bien usé la misma nomenclatura del original para que puedan comparar, recuerden que es un "730 modificado".


No parece muy buena idea tratar de reinventar la rueda, jeje...
Te aclaro que el desarrollo de este modelo demoró mucho tiempo, básicamente porque son super críticos los caminos de masa y de señal, y hasta hubo que hacer trafo de alimentación con blindaje magnético para combatir los problemas de zumbido. 
Por otra parte, si ves el diagrama del pre, vas a ver que las llaves rotativas son muy especiales, no son de las comunes ni se pueden simular con elementos standard. 
Este equipo andaba muy bien no porque el circuito fuera súper especial, sino por los cuidados en el desarrollo del layout, la cuidadosa selección de componentes y el perfecto ajuste que se lograba con las numerosas calibraciones que posee. 
Si no colocás algún sistema para proteger la etapa de salida contra cortos, mejor no elimines los tiristores, es un sistema muy eficiente y genera menos distorsión que los normalmente utilizados.
Por ahí te diría que te convendría comprar alguno medio destartalado y restaurarlo, aparecen constantemente en Mercado Libre. Información tenemos suficiente.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 25, 2012)

Hola.

Gracias.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Panzer2 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Jorgefer*: Gracias por contestar. La idea de quitar la protección, es por no tener datos de la calibración del pote de PULSO y PROTECCION. El plano que subí modificado es para poder hacer andar la etapa y luego agregarle una protección a relay. Lo de las llaves es cierto, son especiales de al menos 4 pisos. Estas llaves deben salir caras por que hay que mandarlas a hacer, pero"a quién?". Ya no hay fabricantes de llaves rotativas! son todas standard y chinas. Se me ocurrió hacerlas con IC Mos tipo 4051 y 4052, que estaría gasatando unos $10 en 4 o 5 integraditos (una llave rotativa común cuesta $15). Ya pude entender la lógica de todas las funciones del pre, con la que tengo dudas es con la de TEST. Por lo que entendí al ver el circuito: lo pones en MONO, mantenes apretado TEST (el cual une las masas de los parlantes en forma flotante) y moves el BALANCE hasta el minimo de audio. Es así? Bueno, no es mi idea "reinventar la rueda", si no, experimentar el sonido de aquella época, como hicimos todos con el Sinclair30, de la Industria Nacional.


----------



## Panzer2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hola a todos! Sigo con el amplificador Turner 730 modificado, y en los ratos libres fuí haciendo la plaqueta que hoy terminé. La hice con ExpressPCB y les mando una imagen del lado componentes, que es lo que el programa me permite exportar. En unos dias les muestro como queda la plaqueta. Saludos


----------



## jorgefer (Mar 30, 2012)

*panzer*, de dónde sos? Si estás en Buenos Aires, tengo una copia del manual de servicio del 730, podes fotocopiarla. Asimismo, si alguien quiere escanear el manual y subirlo, encantado. Yo no tengo scanner ahora y encima ando corto de tiempo. Manden PM.

La función del botón TEST es tal cual la describiste.


----------



## Panzer2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hola Jorgefer! Gracias por el ofrecimiento, soy de Ituzaingó (2 estaciones después de Morón). Estaría encantado de escanear el manual y subirlo. Espero que te guste lo que hago, además, seguí tus consejos y realicé el recorrido de masas con sumo cuidado para reducir los zumbidos. El transformador planeo bobinarlo yo mismo con pantalla electroestática para eliminar ruidos HF y pantalla magnética o tapas de metal. Espero combinar para conocernos y, por tu intermedio, poder subir el manual completo. Saludos


----------



## jorgefer (Mar 30, 2012)

*Panzer2*

Fue mensaje privado.


----------



## Panzer2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok. Me fijo mas tarde, todavía no me llegó.


----------



## Kyro (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola buenos días, disculpen mi atrevimiento al dirigirme a ustedes, ya que buscando en el foro, he leído sus mensajes a cerca del amplificador Turner 730. El caso es que estoy intentando reparar ese amplificador para un amigo, que se lo compro en su juventud, con su primer sueldo, cuando vivió en Argentina. Y necesitaría el manual de servicio, para poder realizar los ajustes de la etapa de potencia. 

Como he leído que quizás ustedes puedan poseer una copia del manual de servicio, desearía pedirles si fuesen tan amables de compartirlo conmigo o decirme la manera o forma de hacerme con él, les estaría muy agradecido. Ya que me gustaría poder darle la alegría a mi amigo de que su amplificador vuelva a funcionar. Espero su respuesta.

Sin otro particular reciban un cordial saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2012)

Kyro dijo:


> desearía pedirles si fuesen tan amables de compartirlo conmigo o decirme la manera o forma de hacerme con él, les estaría muy agradecido.


Hay una forma muy simple de conseguirlo: USANDO EL BUSCADOR!!!!!!


----------



## Kyro (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola le agradezco la atención que ha tenido al leer mi mensaje. Como he indicado arriba he buscado por el foro y además por Google. Únicamente encontrando quizás tres mensajes abiertos en este foro a cerca de ese amplificador. 

Le aseguro que he utilizado el buscador y además tras su sugerencia he vuelto a buscar “Turner 730”, por si se me hubiese pasado algo por alto, no encontrando el manual de servicio al completo. Solo encontré el diagrama de la parte de potencia, las características y el diagrama del subconjunto de control, que en su momento ya localice en este foro y en otros foros por Internet, información seguramente sacada de aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/historia-audio-argentina-25112/

No se si usted se refiere a estos documentos, o si existe un manual más completo, que a pesar de mis esfuerzos no he sabido encontrar, y usted amablemente podría indicarme.

Al amplificador se le conecto mal intencionadamente 220v donde deberían de ir conectados los altavoces. Imagínense los daños que ha podido tener. Tras sustituir los componentes dañados, necesitaría saber que valores deben de tener los ajustes de Pulso, simetría, CTE y protección.

Ese es el motivo de que buscase el manual de servicio, por si indica el proceso de ajuste y calibración de la etapa de potencia.

Gracias y perdonen las molestas que mi consulta les pueda ocasionar. Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2012)

*Este es el mensaje* donde está todo lo que hay. Si comentás tu pedido en ese tema, probablemente jorgefer pueda proveerte la información adicional que tiene, tal como lo dice al final del post que te cité.


----------



## jorgefer (Jun 28, 2012)

Tengo el manual de servicio del 730, pero me quedé definitivamente sin scanner y, lo que es peor, sin tiempo. Alguien conoce en Capital un servicio que haga el escaneado completo de texto e imágenes (están en malas condiciones porque son copias heliográficas antiguas)? Si alguien me hace esto, lo subo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

Camara de fotos , hay que habilitarle el macro y sacar la foto con luz de dia o buena luz artificial pero sin flash 

Saludos !


----------



## jorgefer (Jun 29, 2012)

Son 45 páginas de texto y 15 diagramas. Traé tu cámara!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

Poné la pava , llevo la cámara y facturas  

Ese amplificador es parecido al Fapesa de 40 pero con fuente doble , en cambio Fapesa al que hizo de fuente doble ya le puso entrada diferencial (el de 50 Watts)


----------



## Kyro (Jun 29, 2012)

Les agradezco la atención que me han prestado y comprendo la dificultad y las molestias que puede ocasionar el tener que escanear tantas paginas. 

Además ahora midiendo el ajuste de CTE, he cometido un estúpido error y he dañado la etapa de potencia. Estropeándose entre otros el Q403, que no logro identificar su nomenclatura parece poner 2A3726 o quizás 2A3724, y al ser un transistor manufacturado en argentina tampoco se si conseguiría encontrarlo aquí en España o en su defecto un equivalente.

La verdad es que me siento bastante apesadumbrado, no se que hacer, si darme por vencido o seguir intentándolo, ya que sin su ayuda desde luego, ya me va a ser imposible repararlo, y aun así no se si lo conseguiré. Tampoco me siento cómodo pidiéndoles ayuda sabiendo las molestias que les ocasionaría y más aun siendo un recién llegado a este foro.

Espero sus comentarios. Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

Éste es el que Ezavalla te decía que subió Jorgefer :

Turner 730 potencia.pdf

Saludos !


----------



## Kyro (Jun 29, 2012)

Gracias, si ese ya le descargue, pero por ejemplo no vienen los nombres de los transistores.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

Q401 - Q402 = BC557B - BC559 - 2N2904 - 

Q403 - Q409 = BC548 - TIP31 - TIP41 - BD139 ( Ojo tienen todos las patas distinto )

Q404 - Q405 = TIP31 - TIP41 - BD139 ( Ojo tienen las patas distinto )

Q406 = TIP32 - TIP42 - BD140 ( Ojo tienen las patas distinto )

Q407 - Q408 = 2N3055 - TIP3055 - TIP35 - TIP33


----------



## Kyro (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola, muchas gracias por indicarme las equivalencias. He puesto el BC548 en el Q403 y ha vuelto a sonar. Me queda probarlo más tiempo para ver si no surgen problemas por sobrecalentamiento. 

La única duda que me queda es la que me traía hasta aquí como ajustar: el ajuste de pulso, el de simetría, el de CTE, y la protección. No se donde hay que medir, ni como, ni en que valor hay que ajustar los potenciómetros. Si me indicasen estos ajustes, no haría falta las molestias de escanear el manual de servicio. Si me pueden hacer un resumen o explicarme esos pasos, les estaría muy agradecido.

Saludos cordiales y gracias a todos por estar ayudándome.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

Tenes mas cosas mal , a revisar !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenes mas cosas mal , a revisar !


  
Lo que parece decir es que el ampli ha vuelto a funcionar...





Kyro dijo:


> La única duda que me queda es la que me traía hasta aquí como ajustar: el ajuste de pulso, el de simetría, el de CTE, y la protección. No se donde hay que medir, ni como, ni en que valor hay que ajustar los potenciómetros. Si me indicasen estos ajustes, no haría falta las molestias de escanear el manual de servicio. Si me pueden hacer un resumen o explicarme esos pasos, les estaría muy agradecido.


No debería ser muy difícil diseñar algunas pruebas para ajustar esos parámetros, al menos aproximadamente, pero muy seguramente vas a necesitar un osciloscopio y una resistencia de alta potencia para usar de dummy-load.


----------



## Kyro (Jun 29, 2012)

Gracias por responderme, como dije arriba ya suena, le conectas a la entrada auxiliar por ejemplo un mp3 y el amplificador suena correctamente. 

La cuestión es que con la primera avería algunos potenciómetros se destruyeron. Aunque he medido los valores a los que están ajustados los otros potenciómetros en el otro canal, para ponérselos a este. En principio parecía calentarse más este canal que el otro, al ajustar el CTE y simetría variando un poco el valor. Conseguí bajar su temperatura. De ahí que desee saber cual es el ajuste correcto para esos potenciómetros.

En cuanto a osciloscopio, aunque antiguo, le tengo. La resistencia esa de la que habla, en principio no. Si se puede hacer algo similar o conseguir puedo intentarlo si me explican más datos.

Espero haberme explicado bien, sino preguntenme e intentare hacerlo mejor. Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

Kyro dijo:


> He puesto el BC548 en el Q403 *y ha vuelto a sonar*. Me queda probarlo más tiempo para ver si no surgen problemas por sobrecalentamiento.


 
Ahhhhhhh , a sonar de sonido  ?

Me llamaba la atención que no hubieras puesto : *y ha vuelto a petar*


----------



## Kyro (Jun 29, 2012)

Gracias a vuestra ayuda al indicarme el transistor, y realizar la sustitución volvió a funcionar. Antes de conectarlo medí todos los componentes que pude, y tras cambiar Q405 - BD135 y Q406- BD136 que se habían cortocircuitado, descarte que ninguno otro más estuviese mal. Y la temperatura de trabajo de un canal y el otro son similares.

La duda que tengo es la de los valores de ajuste, que como no tengo datos, ni se como hacerlos, al estar puestos al libre albedrío. No se en que puede afectar al amplificador y si puede ser negativo para su funcionamiento.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

Por aquí :

Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia 

Entrada en corto y sin parlante , ajustás AJ CTE para unos 40 o 50 mA en el colector de Q407 ( o 0,047 V sumadas las dos resistencias de 0,47 , a mi me gusta mas medir corriente )
Al mismo tiempo vas verificando que en la salida de parlantes tengas 0 V modificando AJ SIMETRÍA. Debés dejarlo media hora mas o menos hasta que se estabilice.

AJ PROTECCIÓN , si no lo tocaste dejalo ahí , y el otro AJ PULSO , todavía no lo analicé


----------



## Kyro (Jun 29, 2012)

Gracias por el el enlace de la puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia y por las indicaciones. 

La primera indicación será esto:


Pero esto de: ( o 0,047 V sumadas las dos resistencias de 0,47) no lo he comprendido.

En cuanto al ajuste de protección lamentablemente solo quedaba la carcasa metálica del potenciómetro toda la parte interior había desaparecido carbonizada. Le sustituí por uno del mismo valor y lo ajuste como el del otro canal que estaba intacto. Pero a pesar de eso he tenido que retocar un poco a ojo. Porque al principio en algún momento se oía como un chasquido y ese canal dejaba de oírse. Entonces apagaba y volvía a encender y volvía a escucharse. De ahí que también quisiese saber cual es su valor óptimo.

Tomo nota de sus indicaciones y en cuanto obtenga resultado las comento.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## jorgefer (Jun 29, 2012)

A falta de scanner resumo lo que dice el manual:

Se comienza por colocar el cursor del preset de la protección (PS403) del lado de masa, para evitar que el tiristor se active y no nos permita realizar los demás ajustes.

En principio, el ajuste de simetría (PS401) y el de corriente (PS402) no deben presentar inconvenientes, es igual que en cualquier otro amplificador de la época. El ajuste correcto debe mantener la simetría, y la corriente debe estar en el valor mínimo que evite la distorsión por cruce. Como peculiaridad de este circuito, conviene que la tensión en 4S1 quede aproximadamente +0,1Vcc con respecto a masa. La carga de prueba debe ser una resistencia de 8 ohms/100W.

Para ajustar la protección PS403, se coloca el cursor en un punto tal que se dispare con 3,5 ohms de carga cuando excitamos justo a recorte con 1 KHz, pero que no se dispare cuando la resistencia de carga es de 4,5 ohms.

El preset de pulso (PS404) normalmente se colocaba en el centro de su recorrido, y se movía ligeramente hacia un lado u otro para minimizar el pulso que se produce sobre la carga en el momento del disparo. Si no recuerdo mal, se terminó reemplazando por dos resistencia iguales, porque las variaciones eran mínimas.

Eso es todo el ajuste de la plaqueta de potencia.


----------



## Kyro (Jun 29, 2012)

Muchísimas gracias por su amabilidad y haberme explicado el proceso de ajuste. Intentare ponerlo en practica, y comentare los resultados obtenidos. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2012)

Si googleas , hay tres sitios donde podés encontrar el manual completo del TURNER 730 , solo deberás registrarte . . .


----------



## jorgefer (Jun 30, 2012)

El manual de servicio de 730 no tiene nada que ver con el manual del usuario, que es el que está en la web. Se hicieron unos pocos ejemplares para los servicios TURNER autorizados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2012)

Si , no digo eso Jorgefer , pero el manual del usuario vi que al menos tiene el diagrama completo


----------



## jorgefer (Jun 30, 2012)

Originalmente no lo tenía. Podrías pasarme el link?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/repar...-amplificador-estereo-turner-730-t375242.html

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/reparacion_de_audio/turner-730-circuito-t643977.html


----------



## jorgefer (Jun 30, 2012)

No, yo te decía el link adonde está el manual del usuario del 730 que tiene el diagrama.
Debe ser un agregado de un usuario, porque el manual original no lo traía. Sólo quería ver si estaba bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2012)

Ah , yo decía ese de Tecnicosaurios , entonces vos decís que es agregado ?


----------



## jorgefer (Jul 1, 2012)

No es el manual, es un folleto del 730 que yo subí para nuestro foro (tiene las marcas de mi viejo scanner) sólo que está en blanco y negro. 
Los diagramas son los que yo también subí y pertenecen al manual de servicio del 730. Están disponibles en nuestro foro con mayor definición.
Alguien se apropió de nuestra info y la subió con el logo de Tecnicosaurios. Me parece muy desleal hacerlo sin mencionar el origen, ya lo voy a decir en ese foro.


----------



## Kyro (Jul 1, 2012)

Kyro dijo:


> Hola le agradezco la atención que ha tenido al leer mi mensaje. Como he indicado arriba he buscado por el foro y además por Google. Únicamente encontrando quizás tres mensajes abiertos en este foro a cerca de ese amplificador.
> 
> Le aseguro que he utilizado el buscador y además tras su sugerencia he vuelto a buscar “Turner 730”, por si se me hubiese pasado algo por alto, no encontrando el manual de servicio al completo. Solo encontré el diagrama de la parte de potencia, las características y el diagrama del subconjunto de control, que en su momento ya localice en este foro y en otros foros por Internet, información seguramente sacada de aquí.



Hola nuevamente, como  puse post mas arriba toda esa información ya la había encontrado y de hecho puse estos mensajes aquí porque comprendí que la fuente de toda información venia de este foro concretamente del señor jorgefer. Les agradezco que sigan interesándose por el tema.

He encontrado una pagina donde explica como hacerse una resistencia de carga simuladora, para hacer las pruebas:
http://electronicacompleta.com/lecciones/reparacion-de-amplificadores-de-audio/

Me han surgido un par de dudas sobre el proceso de ajustes, pero intentare darle yo primero vueltas al asunto y si no consigo aclararme ya luego les pregunto.

Un saludo.


----------



## blasmac (Jul 18, 2012)

Buenas Tardes a todos, soy también un fanático de Turner desde los 12 años, cuando mi viejo compró un 730... Toda una experiencia reveladora para mí... era mi primer equipo y lo disfruté muchísimo. Ahora con tiempo y recursos se me dió por hacer una versión Hi-End y acá está el resultado...Espero que les guste.
El equipo tiene un sonido realmente excepcional, obviando el relativamente alto soplido de fondo y algo de zumbido residual, por los demás hay que sacarse el sombrero por el diseño.Salud Turner 730!!


----------



## Deeper (May 21, 2014)

blasmac dijo:


> Buenas Tardes a todos, soy también un fanático de Turner desde los 12 años, cuando mi viejo compró un 730... Toda una experiencia reveladora para mí... era mi primer equipo y lo disfruté muchísimo. Ahora con tiempo y recursos se me dió por hacer una versión Hi-End y acá está el resultado...Espero que les guste.
> El equipo tiene un sonido realmente excepcional, obviando el relativamente alto soplido de fondo y algo de zumbido residual, por los demás hay que sacarse el sombrero por el diseño.Salud Turner 730!!



Hola como andas., te cuento que acabo de comprar un amplificador turner 730, tengo varios problemas con las fichas din no puedo hacer sonar bien. salgo desde un mixer con rca estereo y entro por phono al ampli, pero no termina de sonar bien.. parece suena mono. Y otra cosa puede ser que le cuesta tira runas cajas de 12 " sony de 200 watts? casi no las mueve y a alto volumen se rompe el sonido.. alguna sugerencia? puede ser que venga un pre ? turner pre 730? para darle mas potencia ?

Otra cosa que le hiciste a tu ampli? se ve genial ! lo quiero asi !...

Saludos muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2014)

Deeper dijo:


> Hola como andas., te cuento que acabo de comprar un amplificador turner 730, tengo varios problemas con las fichas din no puedo hacer sonar bien. salgo desde un mixer con rca estereo y entro por phono al ampli,


Esa  es la entrada correcta.
La entrada Phono es para giradiscos, si le aplicas la salida de una mezcladora, señal de línea, saturas el previo del amplificador.
Lo correcto es entrar por "Radio".


> pero no termina de sonar bien.. parece suena mono. Y otra cosa puede ser que le cuesta tira runas cajas de 12 " sony de 200 watts? casi no las mueve y a alto volumen se rompe el sonido.. alguna sugerencia? puede ser que venga un pre ? turner pre 730? para darle mas potencia ?
> 
> Otra cosa que le hiciste a tu ampli? se ve genial ! lo quiero asi !...
> 
> Saludos muchas gracias.


Un previo  te dará mas potencia.


----------



## Deeper (May 21, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esa  es la entrada correcta.
> La entrada Phono es para giradiscos, si le aplicas la salida de una mezcladora, señal de línea, saturas el previo del amplificador.
> Lo correcto es entrar por "Radio".
> 
> Un previo  te dará mas potencia.



Ante todo gracias por responder tan rapido... Te cuento que tengo dos bandejas technics 1200 conectadas a un mixer por phono, de ahi mismo del mixer salen 2 rca ... es cuando convierto a din que algo pasa... Primero que tengo que poner la potencia al maximo para escuhar, luego el sonido es bastanto malo.



o sera que ya el mixer me comvierte la señal? entonces la entrada del ampli phono es para meter la bandeja directo? ? ? Te cuento que el mixer tiene perilla Phono y Line... lo tengo en phono


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2014)

El mezclador se encarga o debería encargarse de la corrección de phono (RIAA Recording Industry Association of America), así que volver a entrar la señal en otra entrada phono está mal.

¿ Que entradas posee tu amplificador ?


----------



## Deeper (May 21, 2014)

auxiliar - cabeza magnetica - phono mag - phono ceramica - gravador

otro coss que tiene modos ... dice A - B - Estereo - Mono - Invertido

Solo se escucha mas o menos bien en Modo B


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2014)

Deeper dijo:


> auxiliar - cabeza magnetica - phono mag - phono ceramica - gra*B*ador


Debes conectar el mezclador a Auxiliar.


> otro cos*A*que tiene modos ... dice A - B - Estereo - Mono - Invertido*B*
> 
> Solo se escucha mas o menos bien en Modo B


¿ El amplificador funcionaba bien antes de hacer hacer tus conexiones. ?


----------



## Deeper (May 21, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Debes conectar el mezclador a Auxiliar.
> 
> ¿ El amplificador funcionaba bien antes de hacer hacer tus conexiones. ?



Ok. lo voy a probar conectando a Auxiliar... y la verdad nose si funcionaba bien antes, le acabo de comprar.

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## jorgefer (May 21, 2014)

*Deeper*

Me parece que tenés un problema de masas (además de otras cosas porque aparentemente no te anda un canal del pre)

Asegurate por todos los medios que las masas de salida de parlantes NO hagan contacto con las masas de los DIN de entrada a través de algún cableado externo o del mismo chassis. Se deben mantener separadas TOTALMENTE las entradas de las salidas, incluso las masas. Solamente está permitido unir las masas de las entradas entre sí.

El modo A significa que el canal A (o izquierdo) del pre se aplica a ambos canales de potencia. Así que se está reproduciendo en mono la señal que entra por el canal A. Idem para el canal B. O sea que si en A no anda, puede ser porque no funciona el canal A del pre.

Ojo con los conectores DIN de entrada, que son estéreo pero permiten entrada mono según como se cableen los correspondientes machos. Además si están mal cableados puede ser que no tengas señal en un canal, por ejemplo el A, lo cual puede explicar tu problema de escuchar sólo en la posición B.

La entrada correcta para una señal que no provenga de una cápsula de tocadiscos o de una cabeza reproductora de grabador, es AUXILIAR, que es plana. Las demás tienen ecualizaciones propias. La señal que se va a ingresar por esa entrada auxiliar debe ser de del orden de 100 mV, no de 1V o más como puede ser la salida de un CD o la de auriculares de algún dispositivo moderno, o tal vez la salida de tu mixer, porque se satura. Ahí sería conveniente atenuarla a la entrada, con un simple divisor resistivo o un preset de, digamos, 50K. El mixer tiene la salida amplificada?

Con respecto a la potencia (30W RMS reales sobre 8 ohms por canal) que entrega el 730, es más que suficiente para mover un par de cajas de sensibilidad media/alta como eran las de la época. Con las actuales de bajo rendimiento puede no sonar nada.

Un "previo" agregado no dará más potencia, la potencia depende de las etapas de salida, no del pre. 

Te aclaro que el ampli de *blasmac* no tiene el pre, es solamente las etapas de potencia con una fuente reforzada, al estilo de los amps para DJ's, muy bien hecho realmente, sólo que no debería tener ruido ni zumbido apreciables. Tal vez el trafo de alimentación esté induciendo hum en el cableado?


----------



## Deeper (May 22, 2014)

jorgefer dijo:


> *Deeper*
> 
> Asegurate por todos los medios que las masas de salida de parlantes NO hagan contacto con las masas de los DIN de entrada a través de algún cableado externo o del mismo chassis. Se deben mantener separadas TOTALMENTE las entradas de las salidas, incluso las masas. Solamente está permitido unir las masas de las entradas entre sí.



Ok es lo primero que voy a hacer. verificar las masas de ambos lados. Las salidas de parlantes tengo conectores clasicos esos de resorte(creo lo modificaron), y la entrada es la din de 5 pin. 



jorgefer dijo:


> *Deeper*
> 
> El modo A significa que el canal A (o izquierdo) del pre se aplica a ambos canales de potencia. Así que se está reproduciendo en mono la señal que entra por el canal A. Idem para el canal B. O sea que si en A no anda, puede ser porque no funciona el canal A del pre.



Entonces lo tendria que poner en Estereo al modo ?



jorgefer dijo:


> *Deeper*
> 
> Ojo con los conectores DIN de entrada, que son estéreo pero permiten entrada mono según como se cableen los correspondientes machos. Además si están mal cableados puede ser que no tengas señal en un canal, por ejemplo el A, lo cual puede explicar tu problema de escuchar sólo en la posición B.


 
Aca es donde tengo el gran problema creo yo... (a parte de conectarlo en la entrada equivocada) la ficha me vino con el ampli y creo esta muy mal armada, ayer me compre una ficha din nueva para armar yo mismo... te cuento que encontré por internet como armarla para que funcione como estereo conectado a dos rca (ahora te subo la foto)









jorgefer dijo:


> *Deeper*
> 
> La entrada correcta para una señal que no provenga de una cápsula de tocadiscos o de una cabeza reproductora de grabador, es AUXILIAR, que es plana. Las demás tienen ecualizaciones propias. La señal que se va a ingresar por esa entrada auxiliar debe ser de del orden de 100 mV, no de 1V o más como puede ser la salida de un CD o la de auriculares de algún dispositivo moderno, o tal vez la salida de tu mixer, porque se satura. Ahí sería conveniente atenuarla a la entrada, con un simple divisor resistivo o un preset de, digamos, 50K. El mixer tiene la salida amplificada?



Acá entiendo que lo tengo que conectar por Auxiliar. Luego el mixer no se como funciona. Ahora mismo me pongo a leer su manual. Osea que al mixer entra phono y el mixer me convierte la señal para puede entrar al ampli... pero decís que la señal del mixer es muy potente? te cuento que el mixer tiene ganancia por canal y master. 



jorgefer dijo:


> *Deeper*
> Con respecto a la potencia (30W RMS reales sobre 8 ohms por canal) que entrega el 730, es más que suficiente para mover un par de cajas de sensibilidad media/alta como eran las de la época. Con las actuales de bajo rendimiento puede no sonar nada.
> 
> Un "previo" agregado no dará más potencia, la potencia depende de las etapas de salida, no del pre.




Las cajas que tengo son unas sony ss-u6030 de tres vias. parecen viejas de la epoca. dicen 200 watts los 12" ... vos decís los tendría que mover bien? Entonces un pre que funcion cumple?



jorgefer dijo:


> *Deeper*
> Te aclaro que el ampli de *blasmac* no tiene el pre, es solamente las etapas de potencia con una fuente reforzada, al estilo de los amps para DJ's, muy bien hecho realmente, sólo que no debería tener ruido ni zumbido apreciables. Tal vez el trafo de alimentación esté induciendo hum en el cableado?



Yo lo quiero para usar tipo dj pero en mi casa.. con bandejas solamente. Tiene zumbidos y ruidos , bastante..

Bueno te agradezco muchísimo la información dada.



la info del mixer a ver si me das una mano... 

*Inputs:*

Line: 18K ohm input impedance
200mV rms sensitivity for
4V output

Mic: 3K ohm input impedance
unbalanced
2mV rms sensitivity for 4V output
20mV rms max input
Phono: 47K ohm input impedance
3mV rms sensitivity @ 1KHz for
4V output

*Outputs:*

Master: 8V rms max
Headphone: 125mW into 32 ohm
Distortion: less than 0.1%
S/N Ratio: (maximum output) JIS-A weighted
Line: Better than -90dB
Mic: Better than -59dB
Phono: Better than -65dB
Frequency response:
Line: 20Hz-20KHz +/-3dB
Mic: 20Hz-20KHz +/-3, -1/-7dB
Phono: +/-3dB except for controlled
attenuation of -10dB @ 10Hz to
reduce rumble and feedback

*Channel equalizer:*

Bass: +12/-18 ±3dB @100Hz
Treble: +13/-21.5 ±3dB@10KHz
Power consumption:
5 Watt typical
8 Watt with full headphone output


----------



## jorgefer (May 22, 2014)

Si los conectores de salida fueron modificados y no se tuvo en cuenta la aislación de los negativos respecto de chassis, es un grave problema, hay que restablecer la aislación.

Por otra parte, la salida del mezclador es de 4V y la entrada Auxiliar del 730 es de 100mV, o sea 40 veces menos. Hay que atenuar la salida del mezclador. El atenuador debe estar entre la salida del mezclador y la entrada Auxiliar. No es suficiente bajar los controles de salida del mezclador porque eso no baja también el ruido.

Los esquemas DIN están bien. Creo que el adecuado a la entrada Auxiliar es el último, el de la derecha.

Si todo está bien conectado la posición correcta del selector de Modos es, efectivamente, ESTEREO.

La sensibilidad de los baffles sony es de 91 dB, muy baja, es decir que NECESITAN los 200W que aguantan. Sin embargo no es TAN baja como para que no se puedan utilizar, hay que corregir primero los demás posibles problemas.


----------



## Deeper (May 22, 2014)

jorgefer dijo:


> Por otra parte, la salida del mezclador es de 4V y la entrada Auxiliar del 730 es de 100mV, o sea 40 veces menos. Hay que atenuar la salida del mezclador. El atenuador debe estar entre la salida del mezclador y la entrada Auxiliar. No es suficiente bajar los controles de salida del mezclador porque eso no baja también el ruido.


Al hacer eso de ponerle el atenuador no me va a modificar el volumen ? osea se va a escuchar mas baja aun?...
Como lo pido en la casa de electrónica ? atenuador de 50k? 


jorgefer dijo:


> La sensibilidad de los baffles sony es de 91 dB, muy baja, es decir que NECESITAN los 200W que aguantan. Sin embargo no es TAN baja como para que no se puedan utilizar, hay que corregir primero los demás posibles problemas.


Entonces decis que necesito otra potencia mas grande ? eso de 91 dB no entiendo bien que es... Arreglando los problemas de conexión maso etc,, decís que se va a podes escuchar mas o menos bien?


----------



## jorgefer (May 22, 2014)

El atenuador va a compatibilizar la salida de tu mezclador con la entrada Auxiliar. Lo tenes que armar vos. Va una resistencia de 47K entre la salida de la consola y la entrada Auxiliar, y una resistencia de 1K5 entre la entrada Auxiliar y masa (en cada canal). Resistencias de 1/8 ó 1/4W.

Arreglá eso y va a andar bien.


----------



## Deeper (May 22, 2014)

ok te agradezco un montón la información pero lo voy a tener que mandar a hacer... la verdad no tengo idea como conectar esas cosas...


----------



## jorgefer (May 22, 2014)

Ah, perdón, creía que en este foro todos podían hacer eso.


----------



## Deeper (May 22, 2014)

jorgefer dijo:


> El atenuador va a compatibilizar la salida de tu mezclador con la entrada Auxiliar. Lo tenes que armar vos. Va una resistencia de 47K entre la salida de la consola y la entrada Auxiliar, y una resistencia de 1K5 entre la entrada Auxiliar y masa (en cada canal). Resistencias de 1/8 ó 1/4W.
> 
> Arreglá eso y va a andar bien.



Osea necesito poner entra la salida del mixer y la entrada auxiliar una resistencia de 47k , pero donde? una en cada vivo por canal? osea le agrego una resistencia al rca rojo. y otra resistencia al rca blanco? 

y luego la segunda resistencia bien nose donde va tampoco...


----------



## xavirom (May 7, 2020)

Vamos de nuevo.
Creo que este es el lugar apropiado para consultar, no pude encontrar en todos los links que hay en foros de electronica acerca del amplificador en cuestión, el circuito completo de Turner A730, solamente está la etapa de potencia, yo necesito el resto. Si alguien lo tiene, sería tan amable de subirlo o indicar donde se pueda conseguir?, insisto, en los links, ya no esta la información solicitada.


----------



## carluz (Sep 16, 2020)

jorgefer dijo:


> Tengo el manual de servicio del 730, pero me quedé definitivamente sin scanner y, lo que es peor, sin tiempo. Alguien conoce en Capital un servicio que haga el escaneado completo de texto e imágenes (están en malas condiciones porque son copias heliográficas antiguas)? Si alguien me hace esto, lo subo.


Estimado Jorgefer. Tengo un Turner 730 y me quisiera una copia del manual de servicio que usted tiene. Soy de Capital Federal. Espero su respuesta, gracias.


----------



## carluz (Ene 2, 2021)

jorgefer dijo:


> *panzer*, de dónde sos? Si estás en Buenos Aires, tengo una copia del manual de servicio del 730, podes fotocopiarla. Asimismo, si alguien quiere escanear el manual y subirlo, encantado. Yo no tengo scanner ahora y encima ando corto de tiempo. Manden PM.
> 
> La función del botón TEST es tal cual la describiste.


Hola Jorgefer. Me gustaría tener una copia del manual de servicio técnico que referís. Saludos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 2, 2021



Panzer2 dijo:


> Hola a todos! Sigo con el amplificador Turner 730 modificado, y en los ratos libres fuí haciendo la plaqueta que hoy terminé. La hice con ExpressPCB y les mando una imagen del lado componentes, que es lo que el programa me permite exportar. En unos dias les muestro como queda la plaqueta. Saludos


Hola. Pudiste armar esta etapa de potencia? Te funciono? Me parece que Q1 es parte del circuito de protección con el tiristor... Creo que la etapa de potencia comienza en Q2... Saludos


----------



## carluz (Ene 2, 2021)

jorgefer dijo:


> Tengo el manual de servicio del 730, pero me quedé definitivamente sin scanner y, lo que es peor, sin tiempo. Alguien conoce en Capital un servicio que haga el escaneado completo de texto e imágenes (están en malas condiciones porque son copias heliográficas antiguas)? Si alguien me hace esto, lo subo.


Hola Jorgefer. Estoy cerca de tribunales y hacen todo tipo de copias y escanner que cargan ya digitalizadas. Puedo hacerlo. Quedó a tu disposición. Saludos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 2, 2021



Panzer2 dijo:


> Hola Jorgefer! Gracias por el ofrecimiento, soy de Ituzaingó (2 estaciones después de Morón). Estaría encantado de escanear el manual y subirlo. Espero que te guste lo que hago, además, seguí tus consejos y realicé el recorrido de masas con sumo cuidado para reducir los zumbidos. El transformador planeo bobinarlo yo mismo con pantalla electroestática para eliminar ruidos HF y pantalla magnética o tapas de metal. Espero combinar para conocernos y, por tu intermedio, poder subir el manual completo. Saludos


Ha Panzer. Pudiste scannear el manual de servicio tecnico completo del Turner 730?. Saludos


----------

